# Direction of feed for router



## EUCLIDES AGOSTO (Sep 25, 2004)

Direction of feed does not make sense to me. How can I remeber?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Euclides

You could take a marker and but a arrow on the botton and the top of the base plate.
showing the way the bit will spin.
The bit will aways go into the cut, this will help pull the bit into the stock.
From top of the base plate it's turning to the right (clockwise) from the bottom view of the base plate it's running to the left.(counterclockwise)
(plunge /router table)

Hope this helps

Bj


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.routerworkshop.com/direction.html#290


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Print out this sign.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

What about us lefties Mike? Also, isn't there a rule about routing clockwise for internal cut-outs and counter-clockwise for external edges (as in a frame) with a hand-held?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Geordie, the diagram is useful as a general rule, even "lefties" can look at the picture and get the idea. Of course free hand routing is opposite of table mounted, inside is reversed. All that having been said you will find situations where you get awful tear out by following the rules. Understanding the grain of wood and how it reacts is the key to successful routing. At times you must reverse your cut to avoid destroying the wood. This is called climb cutting. Climb cutting can be done safely using extra care and caution, but again, this is the exception to the rule and not recommended for beginning woodworkers. The above mentioned diagram will guide members through most situations they are likely to encounter and makes an easy reference.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

So ?

Lee


----------

